# I deleted my realtek device and cant get it back!!!



## henrybarnett (Apr 3, 2008)

Toshiba Satellite A100 + Vista. I deleted my realtek device and can't get it back. I was having problems with the sound. I have plugged the headphone socket into my stereo (is that the only way to do it?) and was getting a fuzzy hiss from the computer so wondering if it was the devices I deleted them by mistake. Now when I go to sound it tells me (quite rightly) that I have no sound device. I'd like to have one but I have no idea how to get it back!!

When I have sound even with a hiss I'll be happy. Then I'll tackle that problem. Meanwhile can anyone help?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Load a system restore point from before you deleted the Realtek software.

What's the exact model name/number of your computer?


----------



## henrybarnett (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes it worked. Why didn't I think of that?

What do you want for Xmas?

Thanks. Henry


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:

(I'd like a 42" screen, thanks :grin


----------



## henrybarnett (Apr 3, 2008)

Me too!!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## freakypunkfairy (Aug 10, 2008)

ok guys, i deleted my soundcard by accident clicking random things.

ive tried a system restore and that. no use. 

I also cleared my recycle bin...ewww

HELP?!

thanks

oh...its also a realtek on windows vista

and zoostorm is the make, but their website ahs been under construction for some time!


----------

